# Can single women under 35 have free NHS ivf treatment?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi this is a question on behalf of someone else - does anyone know if NHS funded treatment is available for single women under 35 please? Or is it only for those in a relationship? Thank you


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

My understanding is that a few areas fund singles in the way they fund same sex, they have to pivately fund 6 iuis to 'prove' infertility, a lady on here not sure if she posts anymore got refused as a single and appealed twice but they still wouldn't fund however she then got a solicitor involved (after self funding her iuis) and she managed to get funding

Lilly xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok that's helpful, thank you Lilly xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

She is called Sideshow bob I think, she only joined on my suggestion last year so not sure if she is still about but she wouldn't mind you messaging her for info i'm sure, if you do say Lauren 'sent' you 

L x


----------



## Kelz33 (May 6, 2013)

Hi There, just seen this post! I'm 36 and have gotten nhs help (Aberdeen) I was referred 18 months ago by gynie and accepted for 8 iui's on the nhs which I believe from other threads this is not the norm.  I was diagnosed with endometriosis when 21 so not sure if that's why I was accepted.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have just seen this topic and have also been refused NHS funding as my CCG does not fund single women, even if they have proven fertility problems. Is it worth appealing? I read that two women on here got funding after appealing but don't know how many unsuccessfully have appealed.

Any info would be greatly appreaciated. Thank you!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Appealing is worth a try if time is on your side and you know you have fertility issues. But if you are already close to mid 30s I'd at least try to have iui in the interim if you have had basic tests already done...


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you, I will do. Just waiting for my GP to get back and then I'll see what she says. She's been very supportive so I'm hopeful.


----------

